# What color would you paint this



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions on clearcoating on my first restoration.

This late 60's Western Flyer Sabre Flyer originally was black with what looks like metalflake added. The tank was candyapple red.

I like the red but, really don't like the black.
What color combination would you go with? Really what would you do?

These Murrays that I've seen in ads (but, not this Flyer persay) came in 2 colors, Black or Red on the boys frame. 
Would I be too extravigant going with fire engine yellow with the red tank?
Wouldn't be original but, I think would really pop. 

I realize and expect the comment coming "it's your bike, go with what feels right for you". But I'm open for suggestions. And respect your opinions.

This is the rattlecanned black not the metalflake black I mentioned. Love this tanklight!!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2012)

white with silver flake or candy blue.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 6, 2012)

*color*

I'm partial red with white accents or rack stripes.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like the white with red metal flake.
Keep the tank candyapple red....hmmm
Then again the red w/white accents sounds good too. The rack stripes, not sure what that means?

Candy blue, got a picture?

Originally, the rack has what looks to be white with read outlined arrow points facing the front  and accented in gold pinstriping. But I could be mistaken as the red seems to have bled. Just too hard to tell.
Not sure if I can reproduce that look and be cost effective.

I do like the candyapple red though.

After closer look at the black w/ metal flake under the factory decal on the seat post, it seems closer to a gun metal gray....make sense to anyone? 
But that is the original paint under the decal.

Thanks for your input.

Nobody likes the fire engine yellow? Too loud maybe?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2012)

Be creative experiment with white and red accents on paper before u paint it


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2012)

Not an artist but, working out schemes on paper before hand makes good sense.
I may just keep it simple for the painter. He is not charging me but $40 and a case of beer. He'll get the beer after he's done.of.course....lol

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 7, 2012)

*paint*

_The rack stripes, not sure what that means?    
_

The paint stripes or lines on the rear carrier.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2012)

I see said the blind man. 
Note the white has red bleeding and then the closeup shows what appears to be gold pinstripping. 
It would helpfull if I had a picture of what it looked like originaly. 
Maybe paint the bike pearl white with red and gold metalflake.....hmmmm so many possibilities.
Definitely don't want it too gaudy but, then again what is too gaudy?

Maybe red tires too, geez now I'm talking ratrod, what am I thinking?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2012)

looks to me that the gold was painted first then the red and white in  later steps.  if you want that style i keep good photos for reference. possibly gold stripes were used else where or in lettering. you could keep the style of paint scheme and change the colors that suits you and makes the bike pop.  i would use  one bright color and then accent it with colors that  complement each other not over power it. your bike is a 60's model  so i would choose colors that were hot in the 60's that would be great looking on the bike. no all the colors of that era will look good but there are a few.   metal flake green was hot in the 60's and with a complemet color would look nice. just a suggestion.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Wow it's expensive!!*

So I'm still waiting on my buddy to find time to come look at the bike frame and parts to have him do it.
I haven't heard from him so....I've decided to rattlecan the bike. It'll be my first.

So the colors have changed due to cost. Black with a PePboys red metalflake rattle can I got. Hope it will work. 
Went to the local ProFinishes, used to be a Dupont store. Bought some etching, primer, semigloss black, and flat clearcoat.
Starting with some preventer tonight. 20mph winds so I my have to put off till tomorrow.

Will post my progress unless I'm embarrassed. Sure wish my buddy would show up.

This ought to be interesting to say the least. Hope I got the right stuff $85 so far, now to go to work.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2012)

jd56 said:


> So I'm still waiting on my buddy to find time to come look at the bike frame and parts to have him do it.
> I haven't heard from him so....I've decided to rattlecan the bike. It'll be my first.
> 
> So the colors have changed due to cost. Black with a PePboys red metalflake rattle can I got. Hope it will work.
> ...




Rattlecans, oh dear!

For a paint color, might I suggest something that involves gold? Like pearl white with gold lettering and black pinstripes?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2012)

OR, how about Hot Pink on the frame with a turquoise tank and rack and white pinstriping?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2012)

I love the pearl and gold. But the pearl would be a 3 stage and costly.
I think because all I can afford, I'm going with the original black color and try the metalflake red.

And Stephen....no pink this time.

Thanks for.the.suggestions

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 9, 2012)

hate say it 85 is not expensive. the paint for my pacemaker is close to 300.00.  not including the sand paper.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 9, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> hate say it 85 is not expensive. the paint for my pacemaker is close to 300.00.  not including the sand paper.




$85 is affordable. I was quoted $350 painted from a shop where I know the painter. But its a $220-250 retail bike once restored. I paid under $100. And after adding paint I'd never be.able to sell it. Not that I thinking of selling it. They are rare or at least I haven't seen another.
Then the cabe addiage is, if flipping in not the plan, there is no limit on what one could spend or willing to spend.
I do like the pearl white suggestion with gold accent lettering. Maybe on the next one. I just picked up another rusty stratoflite or astroflite. Painting Is in the plans.


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Apr 10, 2012)

Unless it is a Bluebird, Huffman Twin Flex, Huffy Radio Bike, Schwinn Aerocycle, or some other ungodly rare bike, we all spend more money on ground up restorations than what the bike is worth.


----------



## KurseD (Apr 21, 2012)

Antique white / Off white / or Beige with red tank / accents / and stripes.

I know you already bought the paint, but I couldn't help but chime in. Paint is my thing. ;}~


----------

